# Bataleon Goliath vs Ride Manic vs Other Suggestions? (Very First Board)



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I cannot comment on how each board rides but I purchased a board from o2gearshop a couple months ago with coupon code "OTS". Gets you $30 off 2011 and 2012 model ski/snowboard equipment.This may/may not make your decision even harder. I was hesitant at first because you don't have the option entering a coupon code until the very end.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The Goliath is a great board and if you like TBT, it's a great deal. If there's a 160W available, go with that one.

And disregard all these fancy awards like good wood and whatnot. Almost all of them are either given out after 2 laps in the park or even bought by manufacturers advertising in the magazine that hands out the awards.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

would say goliath as it's a twin, the manic has offset. I like tbt a lot, just got a 2012 jam beginning of this season. I'm really only used to riding pretty stiff boards so both of the bataleons and the manic has felt pretty soft for me. Can't comment on park performance.

Haven't been on the manic extensively, but I have some concerns over durability of the bataleon base, on minor hits I've recieved some pretty deep scratches. Also their like 88 degree thin edges don't help either.

EDIT: oh right, get the wide one.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Decide on what camber profile and shape you think would suit you best. The Bateleon is true twin but hybrid camber profile via their tbt technology. Check it out. Some love it, some don't. Personally, I'd nix the Manic and instead look at the Ride Machete. A true twin shape and low rize rocker profile, which would be good for an intermediate and you can pick up a 2011/12 161 wide for around 260 bucks online. It will be perfect for all mountain and fit your future objectives of learning to play around a bit more.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would get the Goliath. The decision about getting a wide board would mostly depend on the boot you are going to wear. Since many boots have a smaller footprint you can get away with riding a regular board.


----------



## cjdarling19 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, thank you guys so much for the input. I've discarded the Manic like you guys suggested. However, since I made this post, I've been looking at more and more boards online and I've found some very good deals. Namely, for around the same price as a Goliath 160W, I found a *2012 GNU Riders Choice C2X* 158W or 162W for *$323*. I've done lots of research about the board and read tons of reviews on it and it seems like a really solid all-around board. I want to invest in a good board that will last me a while and one that I won't have to replace as I move from an intermediate to a more advanced rider in the next few years. In addition, I found a *2012 Never Summer Legac*y 156 or 161 (unfortunately no 159) for *$349*. That is just a little more than I want to spend, but I'm still highly considering it since I'll more than likely have this board for quite a while (~5 to 6 years). Do you guys feel like those boards would suit me well and which of the two would you recommend?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Never Summer make great boards but given your original post stating your experience and what you want to do riding-wise I don't think the legacy should be your first NS choice. By all means buy a NS board but perhaps the Evo or Proto would be better fit. Also, some think they are not the first board choice of a beginner. The riders choice is a good board too by all accounts. But remember the rocker profile is completely different from say the Goliath, one of your earlier choices. I'd seriously think about which type of camber you think would suit you best before you go hunting for the end-of-season deals. My rec. remains the Ride Machete or perhaps even the Arbor Westmark or Blacklist.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

+1 for the riders choice, great edge hold, twin, nice true flex and fast base. I love mine!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

As a first board, I wouldn't consider a Batalion unless you've ridden one before and like TBT.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Everyone has their opinions, with a few caveats I definitely would recommend the goliath as a beginner board, it's pretty flexible, impossible to catch an edge, has great pop, can carve better than a full rocker and float netter than camber. It's a very good medium. Caveats are that you might use the no edge catching of tbt as a crutch, the rock resistance of base and edges are questionable, and you have to keep it waxed all the time. Ride manic is a directional rocker with even softer biax construction, which I don't get... Unless you want a pow stick I don't get that match of materials and design


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

cjdarling19 said:


> When I went to Tahoe this past Christmas, I rode a Bataleon Whatever as my rental board and I really liked it. I had a hard time going straight at times, but I never caught an edge which was great.





DrnknZag said:


> As a first board, I wouldn't consider a Batalion unless you've ridden one before and like TBT.



Get the bataleon, especially as an intermediate park rider. You'll be much happier not catching edges on rails(unless you really F'up) and TBT is very forgiving on rutted up takeoffs and landings. Once you get better you might want something with more edge grip if you really want to bomb down some icy mountains, but the bataleon can handle anything else. After a couple days you won't have any problems flat basing and going straight and it will probably feel better than a "normal" board.

I've ridden over plenty of small rocks and branches, nothing but tiny scratches on the bases of my bataleons.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

you already know you like TBT, so yeah, bataleon. People who say it's a crutch should all go back to the 80's boards with no sidecut. 

as far as getting a wide, I doubt you'll need it. I wear a 10.5 boot on a 250mm waist width Evil Twin - no problem. 

the sintered bases on bataleons are the same as most other brands. I rode my undisputed for 4 seasons (95% glades) before getting even one core shot (this past dry/rocky season was a killer though).


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe I'm biased lol. Re: durability, I've been on it for maybe 10 days this season, for 9 of those it was fine. But on one of those days, looking at the base at the end of the day was a nasty shock (mostly damaged edges though) . But I should rephrase. I'm slightly concerned about it, but do not have enough experience on it to make a call. It is just a regular 4400 sintered with some thinner edges. 
I still think it's a crutch because most boards out there don't have tbt. None have 0 or reverse sidecut though except for the banana hammock and some voile splits.


----------



## cjdarling19 (Apr 23, 2012)

What size would you recommend for the Goliath? I was thinking either a 158, 160W, or a 161, but I'm not sure which of the three would fit me best. Once again, my shoe size is a 12 and I measured my foot at 27.5 cm.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm 6"1" / 175 lbs and wear a size a 11 tennis shoe (10.5 snowboard boot), so I'm actually close to your size. 

The 160W Goliath has a massive 265 mm waist width, so that's one I'd eliminate (leave that one to the size 14s). I might base the other 2 choices on whether I thought I was going to be riding more on groomers/light powder or more in deeper powder/trees - the 158 cm for groomers and the 161 for powder.


----------

